# Rhino Garra and Pictus Cat issue



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

It wasn't always this way but increasingly got this way....
I have a Rhino Garra (was sold to me as a Silver Garra.... but grew to not be that ) that seems to be super territorial over the whole dang aquarium when it comes to the 2 pictus catfish I have..... 
the cat fish don't pay any attention but I am telling you ... that Rhino garra looks for the cats and chases them around and around in circles.
They grew along side one another and have had them all for about a year. They were all fine but the older the rhino got... the pushier he got.
My question is.... what can I add that might diffuse this territorial behavior? a couple more catfish? another Rhino garra? any suggestions would be great!!! thanks. **** the other tank mates in there currently (besides the 2 pictus cats and rhino garra) consist of some gouramis, small upside down catfish, 2 bichers, small rainbow shark.


----------

